# Favorite Make/Model .22 rimfire



## Estaban

I was just wondering what everybodies favorite make/model .22 rimfire riflewas . I have always had a .22 growing up but somewhere between here and there I found myself without one and in need of buying one. I have a .17hmr in Savage that is a tack driver but it gets on the expensive side to shoot those little buggas. 
:sniper:


----------



## scottjes000

My dad just gave me his Remington tube fed bolt action for Christmas its my favorite but CZ also makes a very nice rifle


----------



## ay tee

ruger... i love my 10/22...


----------



## Cleankill47

I love both of my .22's:

A Henry lever action model H001 and a Marlin model 981T tube-fed bolt-action. Both of them can shoot whatever I put in them (Short, long, long rifle) and they aren't picky about ammo.

:sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster

Remington 550-1, it was made in 1946 and has been in my family since then, never jams, low maintenace.


----------



## MossyMO

My go to .22 seems to be the Ruger 10/22. Another auto I like for the money is the Remington 597.

Most accurate .22 in my my opinion is the bolt action Marlin 25N.

The .22 that is near and dear to my heart, I got when I was 12 for Christmas. It is a lever action Winchester 9422; that was back in 1976, but it was manufactured in 1975. The .22 is in almost new condition to this day; it isn't very accurate but I will always own it.


----------



## Estaban

Does anybody have a savage with the accu-trigger? :sniper:


----------



## Stonegoblet

scottjes000 said:


> My dad just gave me his Remington tube fed bolt action for Christmas its my favorite but CZ also makes a very nice rifle


(David Chanting in Background) " '****! '****! '****! '****! '****!!!"

That's all I've got to say.


----------



## RoryH

browning bl-22


----------



## ay tee

Estaban said:


> Does anybody have a savage with the accu-trigger? :sniper:


i didn't think they put the accu-trigger on the 22.. .i just looked i guess they do on some models.. the price is up there a little bit for a 22 but i have a 204 with the accu-trigger and love it im sure it would be about the same... all i have seen savage make is good firearms and a buddy of mine has one of a 22 without the accu-trigger.. personaly if i was to go to savage for a 22 i would get the accu-trigger now that i know they put them on the 22..


----------



## Robert A. Langager

I have 3 .22 rifles, a Remington 572 pump that was my dad's, a Winchester 9422 lever, and a CZ 452 Lux in left hand. The Remington is a good plinker, not very accurate and the trigger is horrible and cannot be improved. The 9422 is no longer available and the prices are getting rather high. I love this gun, it is light, well balanced, and just a lot of fun. The CZ is deadly accurate and is the best deal going right now in the world of .22 bolts. With the right ammo it will shoot 0.25" groups all day long.

I had my first experience with the Savage rimfires yesterday. I got to shoot the .17 HMR (9317 I believe) in stainless with a bull barrel and the Accu-trigger. The trigger is great and it shot very well. I could cover a 10 shot group up with a dime at 50 yards no problem. As with all Savages, they offer the most bang for the buck.

Just my $0.02.

Good luck,
Robert


----------



## weasle414

Of all my .22's I think I like my old single shot Ranger M34. It's accurate, it's light, it's clean. The only thing I don't like about it is it's a pain in the butt to get quick shots off if there's more than one woodland critter in range.


----------



## Estaban

I have been wrestling with which .22 rimfire to add to my arsenal. The Savage BSVT stainless steel bull barrel w/ lamanent thumbhole stock or the CZ 452 American. I have not been able to find a single bad review on the CZ but on the other hand I have not been able to find alot of information on the Savage. ARGH!!!!!!! I wish I had the money for both of them! SO what do you think guys? Should I just flip a coin or does anybody have any solid answers either way?

:sniper:


----------



## Robert A. Langager

You may want to check the forums over at rimfirecentral.com. I vote for the CZ, and I am a Savage guy, at least as far a centerfires go.

Good luck,
Robert


----------



## Estaban

Thanks Robert. I have been there already and it is a very helpful site. The CZ got a hugh positive support from many members of the forum.

I own a savage in .17 hmr (pre. accu-trigger) and I have found it to be extremely accurate and dependable but if teh CZ is even more accurate than I'll give them a try. They are both aboutht esame price range.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

You can't go wrong with either. I think the CZ will be a touch more accurate. It has nicer wood (great wood if your picky/lucky) and a nicer finish. It is a very nice looking gun vs. the Savage. The triggers are ok but not as nice as the Accu-trigger. They can be fixed very easily with the $14 kit from Eric Brooks (cz452.com).


----------



## Estaban

Thank you for all of your input Robert. I think that I will take your advise and go with the CZ 452 american & save up my pennies for the Savage next. :beer:

Thanks again
Steven


----------



## marlin22LR

Marlin Model 60 .22LR

inherited it from my grandfather and i put a Daisy Powerline 3-9X30 scope on it and i love it.

just wondering but is there a way to mount a stud without having to drill into the forearm? I am worried about striking the tube loader when drilling


----------



## bigbuck144

id have to say my dads .22 magnum marlin.dang with those hollow tip bullets does it leave a big freaking hole in those squirells.


----------



## Savage Rookie

40x


----------



## nytrapper16

marlin model 795 with a bushell scope things wicked up to 75 yards with CCI stings

all CCI bullets are amazing


----------



## gentleman4561

I have a Henry Golden Boy that i love. They make a great gun.


----------



## bigbuck144

yeah we use cci bullets in our .22.thanks for reminding me!they are great bullets!


----------



## Estaban

Gentleman4561: Is the model Henry rifle that you own have the octogon barrle? I think that those Henry's look damn sharp, shoulder easy & the action is smooth as glass.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray

Just about ANY Browning or Marlin is a good bet. My personal preference anyway.


----------



## Sweetnutts

Anschutz 1416L, the greatest gun I have ever shot out of the box.

I am really dying to get my hands on a 5mm mag. .20. Now that the ammo is starting to be produced, one can only hope that this round is affordable, and a hit with the masses.

I enjoy the 17machII as well with the CZ, too bad others don't understand the true potential of how great this round really is.


----------



## sgtdeath66

remington 597 all the way. i love that thing its got a full free floated barrel 2 1/2 lbs trigger harris bipod with a center point 4-16x40 AO mildot perched on top 8) every thing i aim it at hates it to death


----------



## Yankeebillie

i am flipping a coin between my marlin 39a or my remington 541s


----------



## zogman

Winchester model 61, hands down :sniper:


----------



## Sask hunter

heavy barreled bruno. it is a tack driver


----------



## Yankeebillie

zogman said:


> Winchester model 61, hands down :sniper:


great gun was that the hammerless pump I love old winchesters


----------



## zogman

Hammerless. Model 62 had the hammer.


----------



## Yankeebillie

I was not sure but my dads would be a 61 it was not drilled for a scope so I never used it much. But it is a beauty to look at


----------



## blowgunner62

Ruger 10/22 for me. Also like my brothers Henry lever action for plinking and short range work on varmints.


----------



## deadyote

SAKO P94S VARMINT 6-18-40 LEUPOLD :sniper:


----------



## HICKERBILLYUP08

Estaban said:


> Does anybody have a savage with the accu-trigger? :sniper:


Im gonna have to say thats a negative. I have 2 marlin .22s and a marlin .17 hmr. My first 22 was a marlin 795 semi auto. Ive never liked savage as ive always felt they were cheaper guns than the marlin but my uncle has the savage stainless steal thunbhole stock with the accu trigger and it is might nice. Ive also always like the remington 22s


----------



## alleyyooper

Rugar 77-22, I use the federal gold metal shells in it. CCI's are a second choice.

 al


----------



## Rev_William

Mines a winchester model 57 Not sure when I got it but I remember shooting it in the 3 or 4th grade. My dad got it for a six pack of rainer beer lol. I'm still hunnting with it at 49 and it doesn't have a problem with any brand of .22 lr I've feed thru it. Can'y even guess on how much game I've collected with it from sparrows to coyotes as a kid.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay

Nylon 66


----------



## nodakhunta

The guys from http://www.thesquirrelhunter.com used a couple different .22s on their dvd, the black one they had looked amazing but I can't tell which one it is! Any help appreciated.

Other than that, I've had a couple different Rugers forever and I love them.


----------



## Bernie P.

Estaban said:


> I have been wrestling with which .22 rimfire to add to my arsenal. The Savage BSVT stainless steel bull barrel w/ lamanent thumbhole stock or the CZ 452 American. I have not been able to find a single bad review on the CZ but on the other hand I have not been able to find alot of information on the Savage. ARGH!!!!!!! I wish I had the money for both of them! SO what do you think guys? Should I just flip a coin or does anybody have any solid answers either way?
> 
> :sniper:


I have the Savage BV version in .22 Lr.It's a great shooter.My next .22 will be one of the CZ'.I have their 527 in .223 and the coyotes are in serious trouble.


----------



## EB22

My favorite is my Ruger 10/22. I just really love everything about it. I've owned more than one and wouldn't trade it for anything!


----------

